# The SBHonline Community Daily > Everything Else >  >  An Andy Hall Christmas Dinner in Thailand

## JEK

AAC95F29-477E-4FD6-BDB2-06427F806464.jpeg

----------


## JEK

$27.21 USD!

----------


## NancySC

Salmon with cottage cheese ?  doesn't get my vote !  is that a British or Thai thing ? Not a mince pie fan...vanilla ice cream ?  Great price tho.

----------


## amyb

I think he could have meant cream cheese…like the good stuff, you know, from Philly.

----------

